# UG and ECM Volt Too High



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

If ECM voltage is = to charging voltage (I'm assuming it is) then you could see as high as 15.3 at times, which wouldn't be anything to worry about. The Cruze can vary it's alternator output 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Kalpazan (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanx! I just checked UG manual and there min alarm for battery voltage is off (?) and max alarm is 14.9. I think I will turn off max alarm and set min one to say 13.80 (found that on Internet).


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Kalpazan said:


> Thanx! I just checked UG manual and there min alarm for battery voltage is off (?) and max alarm is 14.9. I think I will turn off max alarm and set min one to say 13.80 (found that on Internet).


You'll most likely end up getting minimum alarms in that case too, as just as the Cruze can vary it's charging voltage higher, it also can, when certain conditions are met, lower the voltage or even turn off the alternator all together to save fuel. The lowest I saw on my Cruze at times was 12.7V. This is all under the assumption that "ECM Voltage" refers to charging voltage read by the ECM. If not, then you can take everything I said with a grain of salt. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Kalpazan (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanx, I'll have that in mind and experiment a bit. Yes, ECM Voltage is supposed to be the voltage measured by the ECM which I assume is the charging one as you say.8


----------

